# PYTHON : installer une nouvelle version...



## ungars (1 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 
HIGH-SIERRA a une version ancienne de Python, la 2.7.10.
La plus récente est la 3.9.2.
Un monde d'écart à ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là...
On trouve ici les installateurs officiels : https://www.python.org/downloads/mac-osx/
Ma question est simple : quel est le risque encouru à installer la nouvelle version ?
Accessoirement le PATH sera-t'il mis à jour au faudra-t-il le faire manuellement et comment ?
Son contenu actuel est : /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
Y-a t'il des risques de rendre le Mac instable ?
Je pose naïvement ces questions car quand je vois la catastrophe que peut entrainer
tout type de mise à jour sur ce type d'ordinateur de nos jours, je prefère prendre mes
précautions...
Certaines histoires racontées ici sont absolument cauchemardesques.
Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Garkam (1 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
J'utilise Python depuis des années et je n'ai jamais eu de réels problèmes lors des installations des différentes versions.
Le path sera mis à jour   chez moi :

```
echo $PATH
```


```
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.9/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.8/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.8/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin:/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7:/opt/X11/bin:/Applications/VMware Fusion.app/Contents/Public:/usr/local/share/dotnet:~/.dotnet/tools:/usr/local/go/bin:/Library/Frameworks/Mono.framework/Versions/Current/Commands:/Applications/Xamarin Workbooks.app/Contents/SharedSupport/path-bin
```


----------



## ericse (2 Mars 2021)

ungars a dit:


> On trouve ici les installateurs officiels : https://www.python.org/downloads/mac-osx/


Pour Mac tu as aussi un installateur générique à la Linux : https://formulae.brew.sh/formula/python@3.9
Qui prends les précautions pour ne pas casser le reste de l'OS.


----------



## ungars (3 Mars 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'utilise Python depuis des années et je n'ai jamais eu de réels problèmes lors des installations des différentes versions.
> Le path sera mis à jour   chez moi :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

il y a plein de doublons dans votre PATH, j'ai séparé les divers chemins selon ":" et trié :

/Applications/VMware Fusion.app/Contents/Public:
/Applications/Xamarin Workbooks.app/Contents/SharedSupport/path-bin
/Library/Frameworks/Mono.framework/Versions/Current/Commands:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.8/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.8/bin:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.9/bin:
/opt/local/bin:
/opt/local/sbin:
/opt/X11/bin:
/sbin:
/usr/bin:/bin:
/usr/local/bin:
/usr/local/go/bin:
/usr/local/mysql/bin:
/usr/local/mysql/bin:
/usr/local/share/dotnet:~/.dotnet/tools:
/usr/sbin:


----------



## ungars (3 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour Mac tu as aussi un installateur générique à la Linux : https://formulae.brew.sh/formula/python@3.9
> Qui prends les précautions pour ne pas casser le reste de l'OS.


Merci.
En effet, il est préférable de ne rien casser. C'est si fragile un MAC OS X.
Il faut déjà installer un gestionnaire de paquets https://brew.sh/index_fr ce qui manque à notre plateforme.
Et je lis : Homebrew installe les paquets dans leurs propres répertoires et crée des liens symboliques de leurs fichiers vers /usr/local.
Donc ça devrait faire l'affaire.
Question : d'où sont issus les logiciels ainsi installés ?


----------



## ericse (3 Mars 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Question : d'où sont issus les logiciels ainsi installés ?


Sur le site de brew : https://brew.sh/
Il y a une page pour chaque paquet, par exemple : https://formulae.brew.sh/formula/python@3.9
Sur cette page il y a un lien vers le script d'install : https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/blob/HEAD/Formula/python@3.9.rb
Ou l'on peut voir la source : https://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.9.2/Python-3.9.2.tar.xz 

Rien que de l'officiel, la différence c'est le script d'install et la cohérence entre les paquets et macOS.


----------

